# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Tester le nombre de connexions pour un site / IIS

## identifiant_bidon

Bonjour a tous,

je dispose d'un site web tournant sur IIS 6.0 sur windows XP. il s'agit d'un site destin au grand public donc qui sera soumis  un grand nombre de connexions. Le hic, c'est que le nombre de connexions sous windows xp est limit a 10 (parait-il car je ne sais pas comment voir ca...).

Je fais donc tourner maintenant mon site sous windows server 2003 ou il parait que le nombre de connexions simultanes est thoriquement illimit.

Ma question est la suivante : quelle est la procdure pour pouvoir tester mon site avec un trs grand nombre de connexions (genre 5000 voire 10000 maxi)

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## zzzThibaut

Si c'est un nouveau site, ne te tracasse pas trop du nombre maximale de connexion ds le dbut, car la dure mio du net c'est que les nouveaux sites ont du mal  dcoll, donc quand tu verras que tu commences  dpasser les 100 connexions simultanes (si tu y arrives un jour), il sera encore grand temps de te tracasser de la charge que peut supporter ton serveur.
Dsol de le dire aussi platement mais c'est la stricte vrite.
zzzThibaut

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Il s'agit d'un site professionnel permettant d'acheter des contrats et de recharger ceux-ci en ligne pour prendre le bus, tram, metro. De plus, il s'agit d'une grande ville donc le nombre de connexions risque quand meme d'etre assez grand.

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il donc des outils de monte en charge avec serveur iis ??? Je sais qu'il y a des outils pour apache genre : hhtperf  (aprs est-ce qu'on peut aussi utiliser ca pour un serveur iis ?? et deja comment utiliser ca?  ::):  )

Merci pour votre aide

*Edit : Finalement, je laisse tomber httperf qui est un outil pour linux alors qu'il me faudrait quelque chose d'open source pour windows.*

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

neoload a l'air pas mal
http://www.neotys.fr/test-en-charge/demo.html#

----------


## zzzThibaut

Loadrunner est bien mais il demande une machine assez puissante pour tourner convenablement

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Merci pour vos rponses.  :;):  

Vous allez peut etre penser que j'abuse mais existe-t-il des outils gratuits pour faire ce genre de test ?
Que pensez-vous de Microsoft Application Center Test ?

----------


## zzzThibaut

Je ne connaissais pas mais l'outil semble trs intressant. Je vais faire quelques tests avec mais je pense que si tu veux simuler plusieurs miliers d'utilisateurs simultan, ta machine de tests devra tre surpuissante, et peut-tre aussi voir plus puissante que le serveur.
zzzThibaut

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Je suis en train d'utiliser un outil qui s'appelle "Microsoft Web Application Stress Tools". Le hic, c'est que malgr les paramtres que je pense avoir bien entr, quand je regarde le rapport renvoy, j'ai la plupart des valeurs  0.
Number of hits, requests per second, socket connects...

La dure du test est de 1 min et pendant ce laps de temps, on dirait bien que le soft bosse. l'UC reste pendant ce temps l est entre 85 et 95 %.

Il semblerait que j'ai une erreur de connexion : Connect failures = 123151

Si quelqu'un connait cet outil, je serai bien content qu'il m'apporte quelques prcisions dessus. Je commence  me demander si cet outil est bien appropri pour un web service.

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## identifiant_bidon

J'ai test mon web service en local mais il me semble que les rsultats ne doivent pas tre vraiment fiables tant donn que je les fais en local sur un windows XP (donc IIS limit a 10 connexions simultanes). Je peux eventuellement tester sur une config windows server 2003 / IIS 6.0

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait utiliser Web Application Stress ? J'aurai besoin de quelques explications. Notamment,  quoi correspondent les champs suivants :
- stress level
- stress multiplier
- Suspend : warm up / cool down

J'ai vraiment besoin de vos eclaircissements.

Merci

----------


## Wurlitzer

Dsol mais je ne viens pas apporter une rponse. Je suis un novice total en ce qui concerne IIS. 

Je viens plutt pirater ton thread avec une petite question supplmentaire.

Sur un serveur IIS en activit comment est que je peux accder a l'information _nombre d'utilisateur simultane_ au moment o je regarde ou encore mieux a nimporte quel moment dans le pass.

Merci

----------

